
Bing Keeps Rising - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/17/bing-keeps-rising/?ref=technology
======
tokenadult
"For Microsoft, which is poised to take over search at Yahoo, a loss of share
at Yahoo is hardly good news. ComScore is now reporting combined results for
Yahoo and Bing: they inched up very modestly to 28.2 percent, up from 28
percent in June."

The article doesn't report serious encroachment on Google yet. I'm still
trying out Bing any time Google doesn't please me (as most recently when I was
mapping a driving trip to a place I had never been before), but so far Bing
isn't pleasing me any better.

~~~
drhowarddrfine
It's not fair to combine the two since there will be some cross searching and
Yahoo users who will not use Bing but like Google, and all that. When the
actual merger takes place, I'd bet the combined total actually goes down by a
few points.

~~~
drhowarddrfine
What I really wanted to say was this "news" of a 3/10 point increase is not
relevent, much like Bing results.

~~~
dtby
The increase is not relevant to what?

Also, for what it's worth, I now use Bing as my primary search engine and find
it produces highly relevant results. I attribute this to performing tightly
targeted search queries. I feel that Google is still better for serendipitous
(exploring type) searches.

~~~
plinkplonk
"The increase is not relevant to what?"

I think he is saying it is statistically irrelevant. Such a small increase in
such a small time period could be random "noise".

~~~
leej
You know in this world 1% means 1 billion

